# he comes only when I have a treat



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

If I use the Dog Crack (dehydrated chicken liver) he will come every time. But without it, he decides whether he wants to come or not. He looks at me and virtually says, "Meh" and then runs or avoids me. I've researched on this site and the web and seen the technique about using a long lease and calling him etc but my problem is not that he doesn't understand the command, it is just that he decides whether to respond, unless I have the Dog Crack - then he comes every time. He is 5 months old, pretty much potty trained and a great dog, but he needs to come when called.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think that you just need to practice, practice, practice.
He doesn't really know the command yet.
Mine are two and still don't always listen, but I don't practice enough.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You could try not giving him a treat every time. Have it in your hand and slowly start weaning him off the treat. For example, call him 5 times and one out of those 5 he doesn't get a treat. 

Many trainers call this the slot machine technique. It's like gambling in Vegas. You keep doing it because you know you win sometimes. If he sees you have a treat he'll keep coming even if he doesn't get it 100% of the time. 

When he's good at this you could try keeping the treat to your side. Still give it to him 60-70% of the time but not have it in your hand as a bribe when you call him. 

Eventually he should come to you whenever you call him, treat or no treat. Also, you could practice the jackpot strategy (just stretching the Vegas analogy a bit here). If he does it particularly well, say you're not holding the treat and he comes to you, he gets a JACKPOT! 7-10 treats in a row (you could break the same treat into smaller pieces). 

Hope this helps!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't feel bad, I'm having the same problem and I'm doing exactly what Aastha said. I've trained many dogs, but this one just wants to play! She goes outside just to play keep away with the leaves and get into anything she can reach, ignoring me all the way, lol!!! My Lexie was all about me and this one is all about PLAY. I'm not giving up though, she will get it eventually. Best of luck to you!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Also remember 5 months is still pretty young. It will take consistent practice for him to learn his new commands. Also make sure you are doing it randomly, not always while sitting, or even in the same room. That way he learns no matter where you are, or what you are doing, he must come when called.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I pretty much used the same technique Aastha used...Vegas style. She still comes when she wants  I remember my trainer telling me after 1000 comes...she will get it. This has been the hardest command for me to train her but I haven't been consistant.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a very hard thing to teach but I promise you this command can be taught to 100% success. Here's a video of us practicing from when Gustave was 8 months old during one his first few times at the dog park.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXNq8KrrnE0]Recall at the park - YouTube[/ame]

He does hesitate the first time but I was still happy given he is giving up on playing with other dogs to come to me. And he loves playtime, so this is hard for him.

I'll make a video on how we learned to do it since it's too much to explain in writing. Mieka learned using the same method when she was 6 months old and has a reliable recall too.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My dog also comes when he wants. He also not food orientated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

thanks for all the ideas - keep 'em coming!! Ann, have you tried the Dog Crack? I got the idea off of the forums here bc my dog didn't seem to be food motivated either. I got mine at Petsmart but here it is on Amazon. You keep them on the counter, not in the freezer. The pieces are big so I break them into smaller pieces so he can eat them quickly and still concentrate on training, plus it makes them last longer. I think there are something like 100 pieces per bucket before you break them. I like that there are no other ingredients but don't take a big whiff when you open it. The smell is part of the allure to the dogs but to the humans, not so much.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

From my training book I learned a technique. You make a sound like something the dogs have never heard. They come running and you give them an outstanding reward. Mine included Roman cheese, meat, and yummy yummy stuff. A jackpot reward. This conditions them to come for that sound. I used the sound a rooster makes. At this time, I only use it for an emergency, but it never fails. 

If the dogs are upstairs lounging in my bed, and I want to start grooming, I simply open the cupboard where their food is kept. They come without being called. That is convenient, but establishing a recall that is irresistible is essential. I can't walk you through the entire process, but if you want to learn, PM me, and I will send you a link to the training book.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

All great suggestions 

Another thing to think about is trust. Maybe do some bonding activities.... trick training, agility, hide and seek with treats (hide treats and let him go find them).... Anything that is FUN. Fun builds bonds and trust.

Soon he will want to come to you because he will associate you with fun, love, and happy things.

With that - never call him to you to do something he doesn't like, and never trick him.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, we've had 2 successful days now...she's following me around and comes running most times I call her. Outside is still another story though, so we'll continue to work on that. This the longest it's ever taken, but well get there.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You also want to make sure you never ever ever scold your dog for coming to you. He has to associate a come when called with something fabulous. A lot of people make that mistake, too.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My boys take me less serious when I don't have treats. They will listen to me but I have to use my stern 'mommy' voice in order for them to really pay attention unless I have something yummy in my hand. I always treat-and I do think that's wrong-I do agree with the, sometimes you get a treat, sometimes you don't approach, I just need to start practicing it more.

My boys understand what a recall is, but I wouldn't say they were 100% and I know it's important that I work on that more with them.

Tucker and I have this thing, when I squat down, I put my arms out and motion my fingers for him to come to me-every time I have done this it is followed by cuddles or playing and he ALWAYS responds to it. I guess that sort of works as a recall and I never intentionally taught it but he always comes.

One thing I try to tell myself when training is all good things must come from this. Training should never be bad or negative (in my opinion) and even I should not get frustrated. All good things! Usually when I'm in that state of mind, we have a great session.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok now he is 8 months old and still will not come - unless he wants to. If he sees the treat he will come SOMETIME depending if he wants to or not. It is not dependent on whether he likes the treat or not - Sometimes I can tell he really wants the treat but still won't come. Or he is distracted. Or decides he doesn't want to. I have varied the treats and I know he adores the ones I have. HOW HOW HOW do you teach strong recall? I can NOT get my pup to come unless he wants to. I work with him all the time with the yo-yo technique with my husband. Also work with him on 10 ft lead outside. Lots of treats that he loves. Even paid for a private instructor for a lesson. Nothing is working. He will come promtly and gobble treats as reward - as long as he wants to. If he gets full of treats or gets distractred, he will not come. He slipped by a visitor by accident and got outside and ran all around chasing rabbits and going down in the creek and across streets and it took 30 minutes to get him back in. It is very dangerous. We have put safeguards in place so that doesn't happen again but he NEEDS to be trained for safety reasons. We love to travel with him and he is a great traveler. With just us two it is easier but we are going to a big family event in July with 25 people in one house and he CANNOT go if he won't behave and come when called and not run. HELP!!! i have read many books and did have that private lesson but it was just more of the same - yo yo technique and long lead training. I need other options!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

You are getting lots of good advice. I used lots of treats, tiny bits of real turkey and tons of practice using the treats consistently until they got the idea then the slot machine method. I highly recommend Zak George's videos - very passionate about dog training. I wouldn't worry about the reunion, just make sure he is always on the leash attached to you or in a crate.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks ! I can't wait to look at those videos. I found him on youtube. I did see the one on teaching your dog to come which is exactly what we have been doing yo- you and long lead but I sure wish I knew what to do when that doesn't work. I'm going to view some more - he has one on when your dog won't listen - maybe that will solve the problem! Any other hints on what to do when conventional methods don't work would be appreciated. I would love to try other things.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Boycie knows a lot of commands, he is just naughty and he will come only when he wants!  He amazes me every time, he is really such a smart dog but so stubborn!


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Have you tried running/trotting in the opposite direction? - So it looks like you're having fun without him. You call him "Here", and when he looks you run the opposite way. A trainer told me to try once and Flurry would stop what she was doing and chase me. I would treat her when she "caught" me.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

stapod said:


> Have you tried running/trotting in the opposite direction? - So it looks like you're having fun without him. You call him "Here", and when he looks you run the opposite way. A trainer told me to try once and Flurry would stop what she was doing and chase me. I would treat her when she "caught" me.



Good post think I'll try this myself!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I actually use that technique at times when she's running away. I turn around to leave and then she comes running! Needless to say we're still working on it daily, but we're getting closer . 

Keep up the good work, eventually it'll kick in!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The point to training is inducing compulsive behavior. It is up to you to establish a training method that your dog cannot resist. The dog is not supposed to decide whether or not he feels like obeying. It is up to you to establish a routine behavior that your dog is COMPELLED to follow. I gave you the ground work in a much earlier post. A strong recall is the most important and potentially life saving training. Please don't tell me that your dog decides not to obey, you must realize that you fell short and find a better method. I gave you some really good advice in you initial post, but did you even try it?


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Gosh Sylie. I obviously know I've fallen short, that is why I am asking for advise and I do know that I need another method. I really appreciate your advice and also you taking time to help me out. I have been trying the jackpot method you suggested and he does adore that as long as he is not full or distracted as mentioned before. I have not done your other suggestions of crowing like a rooster nor has opening a cabinet been successful but we do a click similar to how you spur on a horse and with special whistle. I'm not giving up!! Still searching for the method that he will feel COMPELLED everytime, especially if a rabbit runs by. I've read several books, watched several videos and paid for a private with a trainer at a dog school and I'm still workin' on it.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't feel too bad, I have definitely neglected my training... :-/ mine also only come when they want to.. Luckily mine aren't "runners" and don't take off if the door is left open or anything. At your family event can u just keep him on a leash??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

callen510 said:


> Gosh Sylie. I obviously know I've fallen short, that is why I am asking for advise and I do know that I need another method. I really appreciate your advice and also you taking time to help me out. I have been trying the jackpot method you suggested and he does adore that as long as he is not full or distracted as mentioned before. I have not done your other suggestions of crowing like a rooster nor has opening a cabinet been successful but we do a click similar to how you spur on a horse and with special whistle. I'm not giving up!! Still searching for the method that he will feel COMPELLED everytime, especially if a rabbit runs by. I've read several books, watched several videos and paid for a private with a trainer at a dog school and I'm still workin' on it.


Don't feel bad and don't give up! Mine are really good about coming back to me except when there's a squirrel or a bunny, then all bets are off. That's why I never, ever let them off leash in an unconfined or unknown area. You are doing a great job trying to keep him motivated and safe. Luckily mine aren't runners when the door is open, we had a golden retriever years ago that was and with little kids it was always a challenge and we had a couple of scary close calls. I'm in awe of folks that have mastered it but we keep working on it. Have you taught him the leave it command? That has been helping with mine when they see a bunny and start after it I tell them to leave it, then come. It's working about 50% so we still have work to do but I'll take any bit of progress I can.


----------

